# Painting instead of...........



## woodtickgreg (May 15, 2018)

Last weekend I was supposed to be working on my motorcycle and getting it ready for the season now that the weather has warmed up. But we had some serious rain and thunderstorms all weekend and I didn't want to be in the garage all day in cold damp weather, dang it I wanted to work on my bike so bad! So I made the best of it and decided it would be a good weekend to paint the bedroom, especially since the girl friend offered to help, lol.
The weekend before we pulled up the carpet and pitched it.



We started by removing all of the old heavily painted mouldings and window sills.


 we had to do some patching, Betty is using the hair dryer on a spot to speed up the spackle dry time.


 All the mouldings are gone and it's ready for paint.


 I painted the ceiling grey and then installed a new ceiling fan.


 Yup, it's green! I cut in all the corners and edges and Betty rolled it out, 2 coats.


 There will be a moulding all around the room between the 2 colors. I'm thinking oak mouldings for this room.


 It really feels cozy now, I like it.


 When a light is not shining right on it the color is like pool table felt green.


 
Next will be a laminate floor, because it's more durable than the hardwood floor that needs to be refinished and I can get it down in one day. Then all new oak trim and a 6 panel oak door.
But more important than that is if the weather is nice this weekend I can work on my motorcycle finally!
Then I'll do the other stuff.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13 (May 15, 2018)

I like the color. Michele doesn't. I like the two tall bottles on the floor. We used to have one when I growing up. I can't remember what it was for, but it was cool.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 15, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> I like the color. Michele doesn't. I like the two tall bottles on the floor. We used to have one when I growing up. I can't remember what it was for, but it was cool.


The color isn't for everyone, and it will look much nicer when the mouldings are up. The other bedroom set which is not in place yet is also a honey oak so it will all go together. My dark pine dresser is the only thing that doesn't really fit, lol.
I do dig colors, I have a dark blue and white kitchen, gonna do the bathroom in burgandy.
The bottles came with me from California in the late 70's, they are 1 gallon Galliano bottles like would be in a bar. I use them for saving change.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rob3232 (May 15, 2018)

I have a Big Ben similar to yours . Nice hand wind but loud... Painting looks great I hate painting!! Great work Sir and Mam

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Spinartist (May 15, 2018)

Stanley is really starry eyed about your renovation!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (May 15, 2018)

Too cool Greg! We've got the whole inside of the house painted except our bedroom (the biggest room in the house). That's next, then put in Pergo floors. Tony


----------



## TimR (May 16, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> Next will be a laminate floor, because it's more durable than the hardwood floor that needs to be refinished and I can get it down in one day.
> But more important than that is if the weather is nice this weekend I can work on my motorcycle finally!
> Then I'll do the other stuff.


Man, I do hate seeing hardwood floors getting covered up, but understand wanting something a bit more carefree. The modern pre-finished stuff with aluminum oxide coatings (sounds like sandpaper to me...) are pretty tuff, but the laminates and 'luxury vinyl' are even tougher. We'll be putting down vinyl with weathered wood look in basement. An awful lot of options on vinyl construction, but what I've gathered is that the thicker, the better.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (May 16, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> I like the color. Michele doesn't. I like the two tall bottles on the floor. We used to have one when I growing up. I can't remember what it was for, but it was cool.



I’m with Michele

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pinky (May 16, 2018)

Paint job looks great, but I am a pool shooter at heart. A comment and a question on the first picture. Your cat looks possessed and is the box on the dresser from Mike or is that your creation?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 16, 2018)

rob3232 said:


> I have a Big Ben similar to yours . Nice hand wind but loud... Painting looks great I hate painting!! Great work Sir and Mam


I've got a couple of them, one needs to be repaired, I'm into clocks and kind of a collector. But I use one of the big bens as an alarm clock and I still sleep right through it sometimes, my hearing is about shot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 16, 2018)

pinky said:


> Paint job looks great, but I am a pool shooter at heart. A comment and a question on the first picture. Your cat looks possessed and is the box on the dresser from Mike or is that your creation?


He's actually a great cat and has to be wherever I am. Good eye, the box is one of @Mike1950 boxes. I cherish that box, absolutely beautiful figure in it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 16, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> He's actually a great cat and has to be wherever I am. Good eye, the box is one of @Mike1950 boxes. I cherish that box, absolutely beautiful figure in it.



I saw that box and figured that's where it came from, very nice! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (May 16, 2018)

I like the color. Can't believe you could finish in a weekend! Takes me much longer. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## pinky (May 16, 2018)

Joking on the cat. The flash from the camera makes his eyes look like a space alien or is that just on my screen.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 16, 2018)

pinky said:


> Joking on the cat. The flash from the camera makes his eyes look like a space alien or is that just on my screen.


It was the flash from the camera, lol. Either that or it's Stanley the evil cat and you better be nice to him or he'll attack you and swallow your soul!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## gman2431 (May 16, 2018)

Good indoor thing to do! You guys really been getting hit good with some of the last rain! (And you can have it also we have enough here lately...) Looks like this weekend will be a beauty!!


----------



## Spinartist (May 16, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> It was the flash from the camera, lol. Either that or it's Stanley the evil cat and you better be nice to him or he'll attack you and swallow your soul!




Nice kitty... nice Stanley!!...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo (May 17, 2018)

I like the colour although I can guarantee that my wife would not. She doesn't like green at all. (what a weirdo!) Now we need a picture of the finished product with the masking removed from the top edge of the green man. This project isn't finished until the masking is off!! Nice work.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 17, 2018)

That's not masking, it's just a rough paint line where the moulding was. A new oak moulding will go up in its place as well as new window sills and all the other trim. Probably put in a 6 panel oak door too. Not sure what I'm going to do with the closet doors yet.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 17, 2018)

If the Xmen had a cat this is probably what it would look like, lol. What a crazy pic!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pinky (May 17, 2018)

Be warned... don't stare into those eyes too long, I suddenly have a craving for tuna!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 17, 2018)

pinky said:


> Be warned... don't stare into those eyes too long, I suddenly have a craving for tuna!


Funny thing about that is when I open a can of tuna I suddenly have 5 cats at my feet, lol. I give them the juice when I drain the water off the can.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (May 17, 2018)




----------



## ripjack13 (May 17, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------

